
On Liking Women - crunchiebones
https://nplusonemag.com/issue-30/essays/on-liking-women/
======
twic
> overthrow the government, eliminate the money system, institute complete
> automation and destroy the male sex

I'm calling it, Valerie Solanas is Satoshi Nakamoto.

